# Blooming



## troy (Aug 31, 2014)

Will a consistent summer temp of 64 farenheit cause this


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 31, 2014)

Probably not. Sometimes flowers just develop incorrectly for no (known) reason whatsoever. It's not a genetic thing, so next time the plant blooms, all the flowers will probably come out perfectly.

Nice dorsal color on those blooms.


----------



## troy (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks, I mean't summer night temp. is that a bad night temp for multiflorals? My wife turns on the a.c. every night gggggrrrrrrr


----------



## daniella3d (Aug 31, 2014)

It's still gorgious!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 31, 2014)

I agree... still gorgeous!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2014)

Wait! Your house is 64F?!?!


----------



## Trithor (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't think a night time temp of about 18C will cause that. My Spring Autumn temperatures are significantly lower than that. 
Nice colouring and bold markings.


----------



## troy (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks trithor, now I don't have to get mad at my wife lol..


----------



## Trithor (Sep 1, 2014)

troy said:


> Thanks trithor, now I don't have to get mad at my wife lol..



Of course you must! When in doubt, blame your wife. A recipe for success and harmony.:rollhappy:


----------



## eggshells (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice haynaldianum. A little off season, perhaps that's why.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Nice haynaldianum. A little off season, perhaps that's why.



No, no. Read this..his house is 64F in the Summer!!


----------



## troy (Sep 3, 2014)

64-66 at night my daytime is high 77 - 80 I can't change my night temp


----------



## eggshells (Sep 3, 2014)

That should be okay. Perhaps that's the same temperature in higher elevations anyways.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2014)

Holy cow! this guy lives in a refridgerator!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 3, 2014)

NYEric said:


> No, no. Read this..his house is 64F in the Summer!!



That's typical for SF (see Mark Twain's quote...)


----------

